# First 600 completed



## Nebulous (11 Jun 2019)

Following my dramas on my 400 I completed my first 600 at the weekend, the North Coast Classic. It was tough, lots of climbing, mostly in the first half, but I managed to get a sleep at John O Groats.

I'm gradually refining my clothing and fuelling strategies and my emergency supplies. Changed my chain a few days beforehand. No punctures at all, carried more tubes, patches, emergency boots and for good measure a spare tyre. However I either need a bigger bag or to ditch some of the stuff I'm already carrying and carry some more clothes. With temperature differences from about 3 to 17 degrees at the weekend I need plenty of options.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Jun 2019)

Congratulations.

I’m yet to do a 600. I did a 508km event recently for the first time without sleep so I’m sure I can unlock that goal. Finding a weekend during the school holidays for an event has proven futile. It looks like I will have to DIY one. Or perhaps I should look in the AUK calendar for one further afield. Hmmm.

I was utterly flabbergasted at how well my mind and body coped.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jun 2019)

Well done @Nebulous 
I've yet to do a 600. Though it's not on my list


----------



## k_green (11 Jun 2019)

congrats!


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2019)

Well done


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2019)

I am just in awe at anybody completing such mileage I could not even comprehend cycling 600 miles in a month let alone a weekend.


----------



## iandg (11 Jun 2019)

Well done. I'm debating a DIY 600 in August. Haven't ridden one since 2014.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Temps always seem colder than forecast. A mix of fatigue and at night there's no sun rays to warm you. Always carry clothing for colder temps than forecast. Being cold at night is miserable and may stop you resting when you really should. It takes extra energy to stay warm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Well done in your first 600


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2019)

I am still trying to find the time to sneak out for a 60 mile ride never mind any further


----------



## johnblack (11 Jun 2019)

I'm starting to think I might have to do something like this, did 185 miles the other Friday and really enjoyed it, need another challenge to aim for.

Well done on 600k, it's a mighty effort.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I am just in awe at anybody completing such mileage I could not even comprehend cycling 600 miles in a month let alone a weekend.


It would be kms, not miles, but even so - 373 miles is a LONG ride so, yes - well done!

I would like to do 300 kms and if I bothered to attempt that, I'm sure that I would extend it to 322 km to get 200 miles in. 

I can't see me riding much further than 322 kms unless (a) I got a lot fitter so I could manage a better average speed, and (b) Got much more comfortable on the bike - I currently start to feel sore after 100 kms and am in a lot of discomfort after 100 miles. If I did overcome the speed/comfort problems then perhaps a 400 would be an option, but I don't like riding at night and don't fancy sleep deprivation either so a mid-summer 400 in daylight hours would be my limit.


----------



## Nebulous (11 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Temps always seem colder than forecast. A mix of fatigue and at night there's no sun rays to warm you. Always carry clothing for colder temps than forecast. Being cold at night is miserable and may stop you resting when you really should. It takes extra energy to stay warm.



The Saturday was warmer and I was pleased with my choice of shorts rather than tights. Then leaving a hotel control in the evening it was cold with a rising wind and I regretted my choice of leg wear. That made for an interesting segment. I made it though. I put my tights and a warmer base layer on the following day then had a very warm mid-day section.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It would be kms, not miles, but even so - 373 miles is a LONG ride so, yes - well done!


As somebody who has never ridden 60 miles in a day, to me it's beyond comprehension, even at my fittest 30 years ago.


----------



## Ian H (11 Jun 2019)

There's still room on the Exe-Buzzard from Exeter this Saturday, for anyone who fancies a first (or even another) 600.


----------



## shirokazan (11 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It would be kms, not miles, but even so - 373 miles is a LONG ride so, yes - well done!
> 
> I would like to do 300 kms and if I bothered to attempt that, I'm sure that I would extend it to 322 km to get 200 miles in.
> 
> I can't see me riding much further than 322 kms unless (a) I got a lot fitter so I could manage a better average speed, and (b) Got much more comfortable on the bike - I currently start to feel sore after 100 kms and am in a lot of discomfort after 100 miles. If I did overcome the speed/comfort problems then perhaps a 400 would be an option, but I don't like riding at night and don't fancy sleep deprivation either so a mid-summer 400 in daylight hours would be my limit.



It's the Exe-Buzzard this weekend, Colin! Go on, you know you want to. You can get some kip at my place if that's the decider  . Hell, I might even lay on some scrambled eggs, toast and coffee.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2019)

shirokazan said:


> It's the Exe-Buzzard this weekend, Colin! Go on, you know you want to. You can get some kip at my place if that's the decider  . Hell, I might even lay on some scrambled eggs, toast and coffee.


_Assassin! _ (_Only _6,200 metres of ascent... )

I am not even doing any flat 200s this year.


----------



## shirokazan (11 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Only 6,200 metres of ascent



Easy for you, you live in hilly country so have had plenty of practice!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2019)

shirokazan said:


> Easy for you, you live in hilly country so have had plenty of practice!


Usually about 1/6 of that distance with 1/3 of the climbing at a time though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> _Assassin! _ (_Only _6,200 metres of ascent... )
> 
> I am not even doing any flat 200s this year.



That's a typical average for terrain in a place such as Hertfordshire. In other words a figure for what is usually considered fairly flat terrain. Only a 1% overall average. A hilly 600km would be nearer 8000m or more. Of the course the climbing can sometimes be concentrated with flat bits inbetween.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That's a typical average for terrain in a place such as Hertfordshire. In other words a figure for what is usually considered fairly flat terrain. Only a 1% overall average. A hilly 600km would be nearer 8000m or more. Of the course the climbing can sometimes be concentrated with flat bits inbetween.


Yes, and 600 km here could be more like 12,000 metres of ascent, but I've had enough after 100 km and 2,500 metres of ascent!


----------

